# 2004 GTO VATS Delete



## jbrodder (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm installing an LS1 from a 2004 GTO into a 37 Ford. I have the engine & wiring harness & PCM. How do I delete the VATS signal in the PCM so I can get fuel & spark. ON the last one I did (2001 LS1/Camaro) I bought a vats bypass module tapped it in to the wiring harness & everything worked fine. I hear the GTO is different. Any help would be appreciated. Thanx in advance for your time.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

The best way to do it is flash the VATS functionality out of the PCM. This can be done with HPTuners.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I put one in a 38 Chevy Pickup. Just had Street and Performance build a harness for it. So much cleaner and easier to do it that way


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> The best way to do it is flash the VATS functionality out of the PCM. This can be done with HPTuners.


Really? Does it work? You just select NONE and flash? Thats good to know if it works.


----------

